# Hot dog technique comments?



## mumu (Nov 7, 2012)

has any one tried taking a hot dog bun and filling it with the hot dog and all the stuff that usually goes on a hot dog and wrapping it up in foil and baking it in the oven ? This would be considered  a steamed hot dog  right? ,but with all the ingredients that are on top of the dog,would it be safe to eat being all heated up? Thanks


----------



## chopper (Nov 7, 2012)

I guess it would depend on what you are putting on that dog. And, no...I've never tried it.


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 7, 2012)

I have also never tried it. But then, hotdogs are not s/thing I ever eat--doesn't matter if they are steamed, grilled, boiled, turned inside out or upside down...just not in my food group. Good luck with finding a way to make these.


----------



## mumu (Nov 7, 2012)

being wrapped in foil in the oven would the hot dog be along the lines of steamed?


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 7, 2012)

mumu said:


> being wrapped in foil in the oven would the hot dog be along the lines of steamed?




Yes


----------



## PhilinYuma (Nov 7, 2012)

This is not going to work for you, mumu. The dog will be OK, but the bun will turn to a dry rock-like substance before you can choke it down. For a thorough discussion of this issue, see: Steaming hot dog buns
Cheers


----------



## mumu (Nov 7, 2012)

thanks....this is what i was going to try..Oven Dogs

Ingredients
8 hot dog buns
mayonnaise
8 all beef hot dogs (I like Ball Park Franks)
½ cup sweet relish
1 Tbsp butter
½ medium onion, diced
1 (15 oz) can of chili or 2 cups of your own chili
1 cup shredded cheddar cheese
Instructions
Spread a coating on mayonnaise on the inside of the hot dog buns.
Fill the buns with the hot dogs and place in a 9x 13 inch baking dish. You will have to squeeze then into the dish.
Top each dog with a Tablespoon of the relish.
In a pan, saute the butter and onion until tender. Add the chili to the onions and stir until well combined.
Top the dogs with the chili and sprinkle with cheddar cheese.
Cover with foil at bake at 350 degrees for 40 minutes.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Nov 8, 2012)

Well, that sounds so delicious that it might be worth trying to give the Bricklike Bun problem a workaround. There's all sorts of fun stuff about bread drying due to the recrystalization of distal amylopectin chains and suchlike, but here's an experiment that you should try using just one garnished bun, hot dog and all, so that you will only lose one dog if it goes wrong. 
The easiest method is to eat it as soon as it comes out of the oven and before it gets cold and starts to harden. Eat just half of the hot dog and let the other half dry out in case you are unable to eat the whole bunch while they are hot. Wrap the rocklike dog in a moist paper towel and nuke it until the bread softens .. it will be much softer than originally ...  and see how you like the taste. Again, you will have to eat it before it gets cold.
Give it a try and let us know how it turns out!
Cheers


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 8, 2012)

Sounds pretty good to me


----------



## no mayonnaise (Nov 8, 2012)

I think one of two things would happen if they were baked like that:
1)  The buns would turn into a sloppy mess, removing the bready texture that counterbalances the hot dogs or...
2)  The buns would suck up all the moisture and make the dish dry.
I think the key would be to pre-cook the dogs on a grill or sear them in a pan and bake the casserole at a higher temp for less time so the dish doesn't have to bake as long, then use the broiler to put a nice crust on the cheese.  If the dogs go in cold then the dish will suffer fate 1 or 2, in my best guess.

Perhaps an au gratin version of the dish would be a possibility?  If you made your own super-coarse breadcrumbs it might work well in keeping the dish from getting dry or turning sloppy, while giving good texture contrast, and still keeping the bready element.

EDIT:  Woo hoo!  Post 333 only 333 more to go!!!


----------



## salt and pepper (Nov 8, 2012)

Why would you want to take 40 minutes to cook a hot dog?


----------



## lyndalou (Nov 8, 2012)

Mu question exactly, S&P. It needs heating, not really cooking.


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 8, 2012)

salt and pepper said:


> Why would you want to take 40 minutes to cook a hot dog?


 
+1
 I've never made hotdogs like that but when I make cheesy garlic rolls in foil it only takes about 15 mins.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Nov 8, 2012)

I prefer my hot dogs grilled or broiled, the buns steamed, and the condiments room temperature. My favorite hot dog of all time comes from Ted's Charcoal Hots in Buffalo. Their hot dog sauce is to die for!


----------



## pacanis (Nov 8, 2012)

This looks more like a hot dog casserole to me, not simply cooking a hot dog.
I made a cheeseburger casserole a while back that had everything layered in a baking dish, including the fries. It was a goopy mess and yes the buns were soggy, but it was a delicious goopy mess


----------



## Steve Kroll (Nov 8, 2012)

salt and pepper said:


> Why would you want to take 40 minutes to cook a hot dog?


LOL. Exactly.


----------



## salt and pepper (Nov 8, 2012)

pacanis said:


> This looks more like a hot dog casserole to me, not simply cooking a hot dog.
> I made a cheeseburger casserole a while back that had everything layered in a baking dish, including the fries. It was a goopy mess and yes the buns were soggy, but it was a delicious goopy mess


 
If it was to be a casserole, why the buns instead of topping with pie crust or biscuits? Either way it's not for me!


----------



## pacanis (Nov 8, 2012)

salt and pepper said:


> If it was to be a casserole, why the buns instead of topping with pie crust or biscuits? Either way it's not for me!


 
Beats the heck out of me 
In my area a casserole doesn't need to be topped with crust or potatoes. Think tuna noodle casserole.
I think it's just a "fun" recipe. Just a different way to make a concoction containing the usual ingredients that go with hot dogs.


----------



## Addie (Nov 8, 2012)

The whole thing sounds like an awful lot of work for something you don't even know will turn out all right. And it certainly is not for my taste. The only thing missing is the sauerkraut.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 8, 2012)

mumu said:


> thanks....this is what i was going to try..Oven Dogs
> 
> Ingredients
> 8 hot dog buns
> ...



Take this one step further to make it even more amazing, at least I think it's amazing.  place your dogs, and fixin's on rolled, fresh bread dough.  The dough rectangle has to be large enough to wrap around the hot dog and fixin's.  Place the pigs-in-the-blanket on parchment paper lined cookie sheet.  Let rise for about 15 minutes in a warm place.  Bake in a 350' F. oven until the crust is golden brown.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## mumu (Nov 8, 2012)

thanks, thats a great idea!


----------



## jabbur (Nov 8, 2012)

After reading your ideas, I'm wondering if it would be better to start with unbaked bread.  You could wrap the dough half way around the dog, put them in the dish, top with chili or whatever you want then bake it.  That might work.  I wouldn't put foil on it though if you do that.


----------



## puffin3 (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm curious to know why you're trying this.


----------

